# move to murcia



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi 
hopefully we will own a place in murcia soon (static caravan) and i need to do a few alterations the problem i have is that i have no idea were to get things at the right money like i do over here so i wanted to take a few bits over between now and december ish and was wondering is anyone driving over who might have a bit of space spare ?

will help pay for fuel
thanks sam

lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*anyone /*

up :juggle:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi
> hopefully we will own a place in murcia soon (static caravan) and i need to do a few alterations the problem i have is that i have no idea were to get things at the right money like i do over here so i wanted to take a few bits over between now and december ish and was wondering is anyone driving over who might have a bit of space spare ?
> 
> will help pay for fuel
> ...


why bring stuff over??


there are huge Brico places everywhere selling whatever you want - just shop around a bit


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*!!!!!!!!!!!*



xabiachica said:


> why bring stuff over??
> 
> 
> there are huge Brico places everywhere selling whatever you want - just shop around a bit


well the main reason i want to bring some things over is because here iam in the trade were as there i will be paying top dollar just thought it would be easer if someone was bringing a van over but if not will have to buy things over there 

thanks


----------

